# The foods she likes...



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans doesn't really beg, and I can barely get him to eat kibble half the time. But cut up broccoli or melon and he won't leave you alone! The melon doesn't surprise me too much since it is sweet but I have never had a dog that liked raw broccoli this much.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to add a few more foods to Luces ever growing list of foods she likes!

A few nights ago I was a bit lazy, so I opened up a can of julienne sliced beets and a can of butter beans- not sure which she liked more!

Heck - it's been a lazy week for me, so last night I opened a can of black beans -loved them too! (of course I rinse the beans  )

Tonight, I made some frozen Brussels sprouts, cut them up and mixed in some black beans. She finished it all.

I would have never thought a dog would like veggies so much - and beans! 

Do you think she's a bunny or bird in disguise?!


----------

